# DTG M2 - Review - few years of operation



## dufferin (May 18, 2016)

Hi,

New here, 
so hello to all!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok, so I've operating and maintening a DTG Digital M2 for few years now...

And I will come with a complete review of cons and pros... Hardware and Software

Right away, I can give an insight... It won't be pretty.

Stay tune, I will come back over the end of the week...
but if you're in line to buy one, may be give yourself a little wait until you read what real life experience is with this 30 grands dude...

And please don't shoot the messenger...


----------



## Rmatheson (Jul 12, 2006)

dufferin said:


> Hi,
> 
> New here,
> so hello to all!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I'm waiting I'm buying one of these on Monday? should I wait what info do you have..??


----------



## iamtherookie (Dec 10, 2015)

Rmatheson, did you purchase one today?

I am purchasing one this weekend.


----------



## Rmatheson (Jul 12, 2006)

iamtherookie said:


> Rmatheson, did you purchase one today?
> 
> I am purchasing one this weekend.


No. I went with the Epson surecolor F2000


----------



## iamtherookie (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the response.

I am having second guesses on the M2 now after reading all of the issues people go through with the M2.
May have to look in a different direction.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

IIRC, FAT runs a bunch of M2s without issue. They're a huge print shop, too. I know at least 2 folks who run M2s without issue.

All DTG printers will fail quickly and quite permanently if they're not used and maintained consistently.

I never had an M2 so I can't say if it's good or not, but I know DTG is a tough industry and if you don't have the volume right away, you will kill your own printer fast.


----------



## iamtherookie (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you treefox.

I was also putting that in to accountability, the fact that some of the reviews could be from people who did not use the printer enough to keep it running efficiently.


----------



## Rmatheson (Jul 12, 2006)

iamtherookie said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I am having second guesses on the M2 now after reading all of the issues people go through with the M2.
> May have to look in a different direction.


Ya that's what I did was going to get it then I told my self need to do some more research. The print head and capping station on the M2 don't look like it would last long ( my opinion ). Ink costs are low but all the problems I read about. So long story short went with the Epson surecolor F2000. From equipment zone.


----------

